# Who should the Kings not protect for the Bobcat draft?



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

It sucks, but some players i like are going to have to be unprotected, but i dont think they will be picked up... hopefully...

The Kings can protect 8 players, these are the players i assume they will protect:

1.Peja
2.Webber
3.Jackson
4.Christie
5.Miller
6.Bibby
7.Vlade (assuming he comes back)
8.One open spot...

That means, Jabari, Wallace, Songaila are going to have to compete for the 8th spot... assuming that Sacramento doesnt re-sign Peeler and Tony Mass, and Funderberk i think will go in the draft... I like Jabari Wallace and Songaila, i think Songaila will take the 8th protected spot... But it sucks :no:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't think they have to protect Vlade since he will be a free agent.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

If they re-sign him before the draft, i think they do... but Vlade is going to retire if the Kings win a championship, so we wont have to worry about protecting him


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

The Kings basically shouldn't protect the Vet role players like Peeler and the Mass-Attack. The eighth spot will probably be between Songalia and Wallace, if the kings were smart they would protect Darius:yes:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> The eighth spot will probably be between Songalia and Wallace, if the kings were smart they would protect Darius:yes:


I agree. :yes:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> If they re-sign him before the draft, i think they do... but Vlade is going to retire if the Kings win a championship, so we wont have to worry about protecting him


....... too easy, I won't even say it.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Vlade Divac, Lawrence Funderburke, Tony Massenburg, and Jabari Smith are all free agents so they do not need to be protected.

So the remaining players are:

Mike Bibby
Doug Christie
Bobby Jackson 
Brad Miller
Anthony Peeler
Darius Songaila 
Predrag Stojakovic
Gerald Wallace
Chris Webber

That is 9 so I guess Anthony Peeler will be the unprotected one.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Peeler is signed to a two year deal... i didnt know that, i wonder why


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> ....... too easy, I won't even say it.


Troll is it???


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Scott Howard-Cooper: Whom will the Kings protect?


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

That article made some interesting comments about Wallace. Could he become the odd man out?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

ESPN Insider has them protecting Mike Bibby, Bobby Jackson, Brad Miller, Anthony Peeler, Darius Songaila, Peja Stojakovic, Gerald Wallace and Chris Webber, and leaving Doug Christie unprotected.

They also had a mock draft and he wasn't taken.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

No way in hell are they not protecting DC


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> No way in hell are they not protecting DC





> It would be a calculated gamble


Now, if it all backfires...


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

protect darius over gerald any day


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

A lot of the other boards are discussing who their team will protect so I figured this should get a bump to the top.

The Kings will have to leave one of these players unprotected:

Mike Bibby, Brad Miller, Doug Christie, Predrag Stojakovic, Bobby Jackson, Gerald Wallace, Darius Songalia, Anthony Peeler, Chris Webber.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> A lot of the other boards are discussing who their team will protect so I figured this should get a bump to the top.
> 
> The Kings will have to leave one of these players unprotected:
> ...


I like Wallace and all, but... Gerald will DEFINITELY be the one unprotected...


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

Nothing against Wallace, but Songaila definetely needs to be protected. We need a solid big guy and he does his job.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here are a couple of good threads to check out about the expansion draft:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=89917&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=91758&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Deciding which player or players to make available to Charlotte in the expansion draft is the most immediate order of business.
> 
> The Kings can protect eight players but must make at least one available. Because backup guard Anthony Peeler has an option for next season, if the Kings leave him unprotected, they also must make another player available, Petrie said.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/9543823p-10467530c.html


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

^^Yea, just like I thought.


----------

